# Salt free rubs



## dannylang (Apr 8, 2020)

Looking for some flavorful salt free rubs, any help will be appricated.
dannylang


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Jeff's Original Rub


----------



## Mofatguy (Apr 8, 2020)

Ditto on Jeff's Original. Great rub!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 8, 2020)

you could always try make your with whatever seasonings you like minus the salt


----------



## dannylang (Apr 8, 2020)

I have both of those cowboy and regular, but still the first ingredients are salt


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 8, 2020)

Here are a couple:
You could make this first one using teaspoon amounts to see how you like it, or to make adjustments.

_*No Salt Rib Rub for Honey Coated Ribs*_ - There is no salt in this rub, no sugar either. All the sweet comes at the end.
Ingredients:
3 tablespoons paprika
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon ground basil
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon red pepper
1 tablespoon mustard powder
Warmed honey

Combine all the dry ingredients and mix thoroughly. Brush ribs with warm honey about 10 minutes before ribs come off the pit. 
====================================================
This is *Jim Goode's Beef Rub*, but it's good on other meats as well.

Original recipe yield: 3 /4 cup.
Ingredients:
2 1/2 tablespoons dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons paprika
2 teaspoons mustard powder
2 teaspoons onion powder
2 teaspoons garlic powder
1 1/2 teaspoons dried basil
1 teaspoon ground bay leaves
3/4 teaspoon ground coriander seed
3/4 teaspoon ground savory
3/4 teaspoon dried thyme
3/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
3/4 teaspoon ground white pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
1 1/2 teaspoons rosemary (optional)
salt to taste (omit for a no-salt rub)

In a small bowl, mix together the brown sugar, paprika, mustard powder, onion powder, garlic powder, basil, bay leaves, coriander, savory, thyme, black pepper, white pepper, cumin, and salt. Store in an airtight jar at room temperature until ready to use.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 8, 2020)

dannylang said:


> Looking for some flavorful salt free rubs, any help will be appricated.
> dannylang




Try: 

Pepper 
granulated Garlic
Minced/Dehydrated Onion!!!  (both ore dehydrated not fresh)

If you want more of BBQ flavor add Paprika to the list above.

If u want Mexican or Tex-Mex flavor add a light/pinch amount of ground Cumin and some Chili Powder to the list above.

None of that will replace salt BUT it will be flavorful minus the salt.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 9, 2020)

SAUSAGE SEASONING NO SALT
					

11 ounce jar of Sausage Seasoning  Ingredients: crushed red pepper, garlic, fennel seed, paprika, onion, parsley<br><br><span style='background-color: rgb(237, 237, 0);'>NOW IN 2 SIZES</span><br>



					www.pureandnaturalspices.com


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 9, 2020)

No-Salt Sausage Recipe
					

Healthy No Salt Sausage   3/4 pound ground meat (originally pork, but turkey works great) 1 tablespoon dried parsley 1/2 teaspoon paprika 1/2 teaspoon rubbed sage 1/4 teaspoon fennel seeds 1/4 teaspoon onion powder 1/4 teaspoon black pepper 1/4 teaspoon ground thyme  Obviously, you can adjust to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

